# Fine RTA's



## Rob Fisher (2/12/19)

Three of the finest RTA's known to man!

Tripod, Integra and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (2/12/19)

Great tanks Rob!

I have to add in the Skyline as a fine RTA. Flavour for me is exceptional!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/19)

Silver said:


> Great tanks Rob!
> 
> I have to add in the Skyline as a fine RTA. Flavour for me is exceptional!



Agreed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (3/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Three of the finest RTA's known to man!
> 
> Tripod, Integra and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 184392


No Skyline Uncle Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/19)

Hakhan said:


> No Skyline Uncle Rob



The SKyline is a fine RTA indeed... but the hassle factor of the juice flow control and the limited juice capacity makes it number 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

